# Dread Central



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You may have noticed the banner that just started floating above _Unpleasant Street_ here lately, announcing this site called _Dread Central._ Obviously I have, else I wouldn't be starting this thread. I don't know where many of you get your Horror news, but I know for a fact that Zombie-F and myself used to get ours from a place called _Creature Corner._ This nifty site spouted the talents of Messrs. Ryan Rotten and Johnny Butane reporting what was big, up-n-coming, not-so-big. and the downright crappy in Horror Movies, Games, Books, T.V. Shows, Comics and Toys. These guys were always entertaining, and I always enjoyed perusing their site for all I could find in the Horror Genre.

In the past week, I noticed a marked lack in any news at all on the site. Being somewhat concerned, I naturally deduced that the guys must be on vakay or covering something big that they were going to spring on us in the days to come. It wasn't until I "clicked on" the banner at the top of our site this morning that I discovered differently. The guys have moved to other digs. I'm going to miss The Corner and those guys over there, but I'm glad to see them on another site; this one backed by none other than _The Horror Channel,_ which launches this October 31, 2004.

Congrats on the new site Rotten and Butane! You guys keep grindin' out the gory details in the Horror field, and we'll keep on reading it. :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The corner will be back under new management on September 7th, but to be honest, I enjoyed the old crew's writing style more than alot of the news they reported, so I'm not too sure I'll like the new corner without them.


----------

